# patterning arrows.



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey everyone, 
Does anybody know why I cant get a pattern while shooting my bow. I have it sited in with at 20 yrds with 4 arrows in a 3 inches circle. But when I try siting it in i cant get no pattern at 30 yrds for 40 yrds. its it something im doing wrong or is it something with the bow. When im trying to site it in at 30 yrds i get 2 arrows to be close then the other 2 arrows to be close but they r always opposite, one set will be high and one set will be low. im lost. I had it sited in last yr and it fell off the back seat of my vehicle and messed up my sites. so now im back to square one. thanks for any advice. OH yea i shoot a hoyt relfex double cam compound bow.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It could be any number of things but if it is shooting good groups at 20 yds it is either a minor setup issue or the shooter.

As far as equipment. Number your arrows and see if it is always the same arrows not grouping. If this is the case there are fixes for this if it's happening with broadheads. If with broadheads it is most likely just a simple tuning of the broadheads to fix the problem. If it is with field tips and it's not always the same arrows not grouping it most likely not a mechanical problem. If it is always the same arrows with field tips it could be a fletching clearance problem on the rest, that a simple nock rotation may solve.

If it is just random, with no particular arrows always not grouping it is most likely a shooting form issue.

As I'm sure you know the single most important aspect of consistent bow shooting is exact repeatability for each and every shot. The bow only takes care of a few of the variables, the shooter must control the rest. He must have a very consistent anchor point, draw, grip (or lack there of), sight picture, bow arm, release, and follow through. Any variation in any one of these can, and will cause erratic shooting. 

Variables in shooting form ( and poorly tuned bows) are often times masked by shorter yardages. A variation of only a few inches at 20 yds would translate into many inches at 30 yds and even more at 40 yds.

If you the shooter, do EXACTLY the same thing, EVERY shot, the arrow has no choice but to fly to the same point. That's what makes bowhunting so tough, it's hard to do it all the same each and every time. Add to that, you're in a treestand, it's cold, you haven't shot your bow in a week, you've never practiced from a elevated stand or with that many clothes on, a very nice buck is standing 25 yds, quartering away, head down, your heart is pounding. Practice, practice, practice, until the fundamentals become second nature.

Post if it's always the same arrows not grouping and we'll go from there.

Kim


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

You have done this before HuH!!! Nice info!!!!!! A group of 3" at 20 yards!!!!! Like Kim says..... will be much bigger farther back. Make sure your bow is well tuned, "Number those arrows", and Practice, Practice, Practice. Stan


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Stan,

Yea, a couple of times.

There was a time in my life that I bowhunted hunted 3-4 states per year, shot a minimum of 1000 arrows per week for almost 8 years straight and was the president of a 200 member bowhunting club.

I haven't done much shooting or bowhunting over the last 5 years, I took up fishing again! I plan on doing a little more again this year. I drew a few of my bows last week for the first time in a couple of years. It's amazing how they have increased in draw weight on thier own just hanging on the rack  

Archery equipment continues to evolve, there are some new gadgets that I'm not familiar with, but the basics are are still exactly the same.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Pipeliner said:


> You have done this before HuH!!! Nice info!!!!!! A group of 3" at 20 yards!!!!! Like Kim says..... will be much bigger farther back. Make sure your bow is well tuned, "Number those arrows", and Practice, Practice, Practice. Stan


Everything Lundy said is very true as well !


I do Number my Arrows & I shoot NAP Spitfires, They fly a very true Line. I have never lost a deer with them either. Practice with your Broadheads not feild tips. And Like Pipeliner said , Practice, Practice, Practice. Try differant Broadheads too, It will come back to you. Good Luck
Cat Mazter


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Was wondering what kind of sight your using, do you use a peep? Fingers or a release?


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

I use a peep sight with fiber optic sites with 3 pins and i use a release.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I noticed I was much more consistent using a release. I dropped the peep sight and went with a eotech holigraphic sight and was lot more accurate.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Are the ecotechs pricey chess? I am going to buy a new sight and rest this year and I need some advice. I want something that is very bright and a rest that is queit and will keep the arrow on the rest at every angle. I know a drop away is the most accurate, but I am willing to sacrifice on that a little for something that secures the arrow. What do you guys recc.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Have you looked at the Muzzy zero-effect? I loved mine, kept the arrow where is should be and took away ZERO fps. I had used a whisker biscuit for awhile but did not like losing arrow speed. Also seemed to mess up my feather fletchings after awhile. I had heard the prices have really went down on the Eotech. I don't think there is a better sight out there. It not only removes the peep ( more loss of fps) but will work in ANY conditions. Rain or snow, early morning light to evening light. The reason I think it is the best is it is more than a sight. It has a circle with aligning marks thats prevents you from "torquing" the bow. If the lines do not line up you are doing something wrong. It is possible to place a arrow in the exact same spot without having to use a anchor point, leaning half way upside down out of your stand. I have done it. Not only at targets but killed a doe. The 4th shot I did after setting everything up was a "Robin-hood" at 30 yards and not only do I have the arrow to prove it, but a whole room full of witnesses. lol But thats another story.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Kim,

Sounds like we traveled the same road..  LOL

I bought my first bow in 1965 (A LongBow..,,,) I was 15, I had to go to a sporting goods store in Marietta and order some cedar arrows. You could not just buy them in a store... When I started Bowhunting, I never needed tree steps, Heck, I did not even know what they were... If I could get my arms around a tree, I would climb it and stand on a limb. The first Buck I ever Killed with a bow was straight down and I was standing on a limb that was about 12 feet high.. LOL... After the shot, I just jumped to the ground... It would be fatal today... LOL

I enjoyed competitive shooting in the 70's and 80's... I shot in Ohio Archers, Ohio BowHunters, and International BowHunters,, (IBO) By-the-Way.... During a IBO shoot in Aurora Illinois, I met a lady that really impressed me, We talked all day and then we agreed to meet for diner after the Shoot. I was just amazed with what this girl had to say and had done in bowhunting, She was from Tennesee and she was a hair dresser by trade. She said she cut Hank Williams Jr's hair.. LOL.... She was really into BowHunting and It is easy to talk to someone that has the same interest,, Heck, We were even the same age, LOL.. It is good to know that she is on the Bass Pro Hunting staff today.. Her name is Brenda Valentine.. She is Awesome!!!

Ok, Back to bowhunting.... I know what you mean about practice,,, I have shot thousands of arrows. One thing that helped me become as good as I could get was because of the Morgan County Bowhunters Club and My brother... We always had to see who was best..... I have competed in the indoor 300 round, indoor vegas, outdoor field round ( 40 , 50 , and 60 yards ) I actually won a very windy State Field Round (836) in Canton. Indoor was not my bag... I would aways drop that one X ring.. I guess my strenght was 3D target, I have been very lucky to win several local and state shoots. 

In the 90's, I had to give up Shooting in competition because my job took up to much of my time, I sure miss those 3D rounds.......

My last 3D round was in Parkersburg WV. I was lucky to get off the entire Labor Day week-end of 1992 and I heard about a 3D shoot that paid $500 to win..... I dusted off my bow and checked my sights, I quickly remembered that I was pulling 90 Lbs. This bow was a Hybrid Compound and was shooting well over 300 FPS... There was targets ranging from 20 yds to 70 yds. The first round was to qualify for the final shoot on Sunday Afternoon. I had never seen a shoot run any better, The 16 best Qualifiers where paired in groups of 4 and we were followed by a good number of spectators. I remember one shot very well, When I was shooting at a bear target at 40 plus yards, the sun was in my eyes and was very hard to see, The other shooters seem to have a friend that would stand in the way of the sun, But I was on my own.. LOL.. Anyway, I was Lucky enough to bring home the Money.... A few weeks later, that bow blew up while hanging on the wall,,, WOOOOSH!!!!

I own over a dozen Bows, and they are all outdated as far as the Equipment goes today. I do enjoy my Modified Summit MiniViper. It is a great little stand. Anyway, I could talk all Night Long about BowHunting, This year will be my 40th Season,,, Lets get together this fall and talk about old times, Give me a call when you are down. 

Stan


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story and some very impressive mounts Stan.
I never shot competively,but I have been crazy about bowhunting since I was a kid.
There is just something about November mornings and rutting bucks that drives me so crazy,I hate to even go to work.  
I would much rather be in the stand!


----------

